# I'm done trying and i don't think he feels like starting...



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I just need some validation to know i'm doing the right thing. I been with my husband for 6 years, married for 3. He's always had a drinking problem and he's lied and wrecked a few cars due to that. I found out a year after we had been married that he was looking at porn for hours almost everyday for the year we had been married. When he does this stuff he doesn't come running after me apoligizing... he waits and waits till i finally say something.. then we talk it out, but he NEVER seeks me out to make up for what he's done. I've just run out of forgivness for him and this last weekend when he went out drinking ALL day Saturday and didn't come home till late Sunday and didn't bother to try and talk to me... i filed for divorce on monday. I finally broke down and talked to him wednesday because he still hadn't come to talk to me and i told him. He cries and says he'd never imagined his life without me and he'll always love me... on and on, but not once did he ask what he could do to make it better... he said he wouldn't go to counsling again (we've been to 4 sessions), he won't read a book, he won't google how to work on a marriage... so my question is- I'm doing the right thing by moving on, right???? He's not fighting... he says he is, but it sure doesn't feel like it. I'm 28 and would still like to have a family someday. I still love him, but i need someone that i'm worth fighting for.


----------

